# Can someone explain "reversed input"?



## Mikey T. (Dec 29, 2011)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here and I've been doing some searching around the web to try and find out what is meant by the term "reversed input" when it comes to fog machines and fog chillers.

Can someone please take a moment to explain what this is? 

I own an Antari ICE 101 that holds dry ice or regular ice and I starting searching the web to see if adding a chiller to this unit, to make the fog even colder, would be worth the trouble. Does it sound silly to have really, really cold fog? I'm assuming that it would stay on the ground even longer and as a result, look thicker? No?

I'd still like to know what "reversed input" means.

Thanks!
~Mike


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

This term seems to apply to the original "Vortex" fog chiller. In the original trash can chiller the fog was pumped into the bottom of the trash can, and then pushed it up through the ice to the top of the can, where there was another pipe that went straight down the middle of the can and then 90 degree out to the target area. 

Reverse Vortex is just the opposite. The fog is first pumped into that 90 elbow and to the top where it settles down through the ice and then out the straight exit towards the target. 

I might add that under pressure BOTH work exceptionally well, the advantage is: Between bursts, the Reverse design uses convection to keep the fog moving through the ice, giving you Chilled fog between bursts. In The original flow direction, warm fog leaks back out the "Inlet" pipe adding floating hot fog to your scene. 

So the term "reverse" doesn't necessarily refer to a design change so much as it does the direction of fog flow through the original design. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL -so 'reverse' is actually the natural/normal way fog would flow and forward is actually the reverse of natural?!? Got it!! Who came up with this - Ben Franklin?


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

corey872 said:


> LOL -so 'reverse' is actually the natural/normal way fog would flow and forward is actually the reverse of natural?!? Got it!! Who came up with this - Ben Franklin?


Yep, you got it, but the decision on which way to pump the fog isn't as intuitive as you might think.

In the original vortex chiller, the short pipe is just that, Short, maybe 10" long. It allows the fog to Immediatly expand to it's fullest potential in the chamber before being cooled. When reversed, it has to travel within 24" 36" of pipe before it reaches an expansion area.

If I'm not mistaken, the original design also had a 45 degree elbow on the short inlet to force the fog to "Swirl" in the garbage can. I believe that's where the name "Vortex" originated.

I think the testing that was done in the legendary fog chiller thread proved that both concepts resulted in great chilled fog when using long extended bursts, but the reversed chiller did better in short burst due to the convection holding more chilled fog within for a longer duration.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

In reference to your question about whether it's worth it or not, the chilled fog hugs the ground more tightly than the normal temperature fog from the machines. The colder you get the fog the lower it hangs/stays. This lets it cover the ground more fully, and also helps keep it in contained areas better. The higher the fog goes the more apt it is to be dispersed by the wind or even a light breeze caused by people walking through a haunt. Low walls can do wonders for keeping your chilled fog where you want it.


----------

